# Vermont Castings.. Intrepid wood stove?



## SmokinPiney (Dec 26, 2010)

My parents said i could have the vermont castings "intrepid" wood stove that's been in their house for many yrs. My dad bought it when they first moved in and installed it in the bedroom for that romantic feel lol. Turned out it was wayy to hot for the room so he only burned it a handful of times over the years. 

Well now it looks like it's my turn so im thinking of installing it in my dining/living room. I already have a wood furnace in the basement that pretty much heats the whole house. But the living area could use a little more heat and i think this will do the trick. 

Anyone have experience with this stove? I know it's small in size but it should work perfect for these two rooms. I google'd it and came up with the intrepid II at close to $2k! Are they really goin for that much? Has much changed from the intrepid to the intrepid II?


----------



## begreen (Dec 26, 2010)

If this is an original Intrepid, yes, it's changed a bit. They added a cat to the Intrepid II to meet epa regs.


----------



## defiant3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Piney nice work!  You got a great stove!  The original Intrepid I model 1302 was made from 1982 until EPA came on the scene about'88.  It's a wonderfully simple stove to operate and maintain and most of the stuff that's likely to wear out in there is still available .  Thisalso represents V.C.'s first success with the airwash thing and so your glass may indeed stay clean !  For heating a couple rooms and no more it's brilliant. In amilder climate like yours(I'm in northern NH)  itmmay well do agood deal more heating, but it's still no papa bear.  Hook it up and run it,hot but not too hot cause there's no catalyst in there' but as with all conventional stoves flue temp is the key to clean burning, not usually a problem in smaller stoves.  Just don't try for the all night burn thing cause that's asking alot.  Down load a manual from the V.C. site and happy heating!


----------



## SmokinPiney (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.. The stove is basically brand new since he only burned in it a handful of times. The glass is still really clean along with everything inside. I probably wont get it hooked up this winter but definately for next year. Lookin forward to just throwin a few logs in and bringin these two rooms a little more warmth.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations SmokinPiney. May it serve you well.


To make sure that stove serves you well, get the wood cut and split NOW! Do not wait on this step because wood needs time to dry properly. Get it split and stacked outdoors where the wind will hit the sides of the piles. Stack in single rows if possible or at least have a good space between the rows; you need air circulation. If you must cover the wood, then cover the top of the stacks only so that you do not block the air from going through the wood piles. If you cut or plan on burning something like oak, realize that most oak needs about 3 years in the stack before it is ready to burn. Oak gives up its moisture very reluctantly. Try to get at least 2 years ahead on your wood supply if at all possible. After that, try for 3 years, which is ideal.


----------



## beans (Dec 27, 2010)

nice stove-I recently installed one, like new condition also. Quite a find and am enjoying lt , easy to maintain but will rarely keep coals all night. Good luck piney.


----------



## SmokingAndPoking (Dec 28, 2010)

The first one I've messed with is the one that beans has.  What a good looking unit.  I'd take one for a large room or small house in a heartbeat!


----------

